# Charity Skeet Shooting Event



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

For anyone interested in shooting skeet and/or making someone else's life better, this is a first annual event that some young agent's and I are putting on to raise money for an organization called Camp For All http://campforall.org/. If anyone thinks they could hit up their company to provide some sponsorship or if they could round up some buddies to form a team (or participate solo) let me know. It will take place on August 4th (a pre-dove season tune-up) out at American Shooting Centers in west Houston http://www.amshootcenters.com/; participation and sponsorship is not limited to insurance industry folks. Let me know if you have any questions or if you know of others that might be able to help out by sponsoring or participating.

You can e-mail or PM me so that I can send you the sponsor and participant registration forms.

Thanks for considering, 

David Tuley


----------

